# Scared and hopeless



## Kell0613 (Jun 7, 2015)

This is my fourth time experiencing dp/Dr you would think that I would be better equipped to handle this but I feel like this is the worst one experience yet. I feel nothing but negative emotions and I am desperate to get some relief but I am not sure what will help?


----------



## Kell0613 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes I have they have been all caused by different reasons I've been a member since 2015 that was the first time I experienced dp/Dr. It's hard to think with this condition things that worked last time didn't work this time


----------



## Kell0613 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes I'm sorry alleviate I'm thinking About going back into therapy but idk this condition is hard to deal with


----------



## LizFerret (Mar 3, 2020)

Yes I'm sorry alleviate I'm thinking About going back into therapy but idk this condition is hard to deal with...

Well, I recommend to go straight to therapy and not to wait any longer.
In my case, only right type and amount of medication helped. Also, it takes a long time for the meds to start working. Also, it takes a long time to recover.
I would recommend not to wait. In my opinion, it only prolongs the suffering.


----------



## Kell0613 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi lizferret I've been a member of this site since 2015 and I'm just now getting help what meds do you take? If you don't mind me asking


----------

